# What kind of pitbulls are these?



## Pitbullblue (Aug 6, 2012)

These are pictures of my little girl mom and dad what kind of pitbulls are they and who would she grow up to favor the most ?






































Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Same responses from this thread
http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/45073-what-bloodline-breed-pit-do-i-have.html
stand true for THIS thread.
Without papers no one can know. You have a cute pet.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

She is a blue in color dog with bully breed traits  as for who she will end up favoring, well it could go either way! She could even end up looking more like one of her grandparents. 

Did the person you got her from have registration papers on the parents? If not, definitely click on the link that Was provided above!


----------



## Pitbullblue (Aug 6, 2012)

No papers 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah who knows if your dog even is an American pit bull terrier aka the pit bull. Very cute! Love her all the same just like i love my mutt.  Like coach said above dogs can favor grandparents not just parents.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

without papers no one knows. like Ames said, there is nothing wrong with a mutt. i have one too


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

It's A nokalokapoopalotadoocanidragaleashalupus.
It's A breed of mixed, strained money extorted practically useless spin off of A once noble breed. What does it resemble?
It resembles watered down, diluted, demented Americans. Why do I say this?
As I walk around in society I see the demise of the human with each passing generation.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

WW you need to save this^^^^ and just paste it as the reply every time!


----------



## Pitbullblue (Aug 6, 2012)

Lmao


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

::::COACH:::: said:


> WW you need to save this^^^^ and just paste it as the reply every time!


I did actuall cut and paste it, I thought of doing that. 
Heck, I'm gonna put it in my iPad notes and do that!
Should others choose, you can copy/paste it, I won't mind.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Hahaha!i might just do that! Lol!


----------

